# Td05-12a Vs. T-28



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

I HAVE THE T-28 KIT IN PLACE OF THE T-25 NOW ON THE DET. IF ANYONE WOULD KNOW, (I AM CONTIPLATING SWAPPING OUT THE T-28 FOR THE BIGGER TD05);
1. HOW MUCH HORSE CAN I ,MAX OUT OF THE T-28
2. HOW MUCH HORSE OUT OF THE TD05.

I CAN HAVE THE PROPER EQUIP. TO RUN THE TD05.
THE TD05 IS STOCK OUT OF THE OLD-SCHOOL SAAB.
I JUST KNOW IT IS THE LARGEST OUT OF THE TD05 SERIES.

(I HAVE 72LBS. INJECTORS, SODIUM FILLED VALVES, SWAIN-TREATED PISTONS,COMB.CHMB. AND VALVES, 255LPH FUEL PUMP, BIG FRONT MOUNT, PRIMERIA CAMS AND UPGRADED SPRINGS/RETAINERS.) 

I KNOW THE BOTTOM END "CAN" HANDLE 600HP, AND I WOULD LIKE TO GET CLOSE TO THAT.

WHAT IS MY BEST ROUTE ON THIS?


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

*MISTAKE*

SORRY TO ALL, I WENT TO THE WRONG DEPARTMENT.
I IMAGINE THAT THE HOST WILL SOON MOVE THIS THREAD TO THE TECH AREA.

I APPOLOGIZE FOR MY BLUNDER.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

caps OFF please.

the T28 can make around 280hp which is plenty to street use

600hp on the bottom end???? is this true?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

400 hp on the stock bottom end, 600 I think is the most ever done, but that is with heavy internal upgrades (forged pistons/rods, balanced, blueprinted, etc)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

neither of those turbos will get anywhere near 600bhp. u need a "big" T3/T4 or a GT series.

the TDO5-12A-8CM2 [email protected], its old technology. it is not the biggest of those turbos, a 20G flow more. the t28 will make more power than the TD05-12A....with cooler air too 

also, the garrett t25/t28 turbine inlet flanges arent the same as the DSM/mitsubishi t25 flanges. u will have to cut off and weld on another flange to get the TDO5 to fit ur t25/t28 manifold.


----------

